# Having to pull it out



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,I have a chronic constipation problem, and it's HORRIBLE. Last night I had to urge to poop, but it was so bad, it wouldn't even start to come out, it was just stuck in the lower bowel tract. And, it made it difficult to pee as well. So I managed to sleep all night with it in this in-between position, but feeling almost sick to my stomach. Early this morning, I had the urge to go, let gas, and some liquid came out and blood, but still not the hard stool. It just arrived "at the gate" and stayed stubbornly. I ended up having to pull bits of out by hand (I apologize I know this is very gross and foul, it is just scary). I've had constipation before, but I've always managed to at least get it out of me. So I managed to pull bits of it out, and have SOME relief, but there is still hard stool compacted in the area. What do I do? I'm scared to death to do an enema at this point.I considered calling 9-1-1, but I honestly do not want to have to go to the ER and have a doctor do this. Plus, I don't have insurance, (lost my job), so don't want to be in debt to the tune of hundreds of dollars because I can't defecate.I'm really scared, if I have to pull it out bit by bit I will. I do feel SOME relief, so I must have gotten some of it out. What do I do? I've considered calling the local hospital and getting the ER triage nurse and asking her advice. I'm not really sure this qualifies as an "emergency" or not, but it's scary. And, I'm frustrated as hell.I'm sorry my post is so gross, this is not a troll I promise. I'm really scared, and want relief. So tired of this horrible, embarrassing problem.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would try an enema to perhaps soften that up a bit. In addition I would make sure you are taking something on a _daily_ basis to prevent this kind of impaction. If you are taking something on a daily basis.. see what else you can add to your regime to help prevent this.And hey!....Don't _ever_ worry about posting things you think are gross here. Believe me... we ALL get it and understand and many of us have been where you are and worse... so no worries ever here. Keep us posted and know I am thinking of you.


----------



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you so much. It helps to just know that I'm not alone in this. Sometimes I wish I wasn't alive so I didn't have to poop or eat, lol. The pain of it is causing a bit of a phobia. Sometimes I have diarrhea too, which if I had to choose, D is more pleasant than C, lol.For the moment, I managed to get some of it out, it's hard to tell, and I am more comfortable than I was before, though I know I have not evacuated completely by any means, I think my bowel is a bit shy after today's experience.I will try an enema, maybe early tomorrow morning, want to give myself a bit of a rest.What kinds of supplements would you recommend for chronic constipation. I hear about Miralax on this forum.


----------



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I managed to go a tiny bit this morning, it was a bit diarrhea-y, but I still feel like the blockage is up there. Still not wanting to do an enema just yet, just an update, again, sorry I'm having to update, lol. It just helps to be able to talk to someone. I truly hate this, it's messed up my plans for this week.And, thanks I will look into laxabrel.


----------



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, I managed to go, and it was very painful, but it was all evacuated I think, though I dread digesting the cereal I ate this morning. It's getting to the point to where I'm becoming phobic of food. I turned down dinner tonight for instance.Is there some kind of alternative where I can get the cals, but my bowels can get a break. I'm desperate, even thinking of baby food, lol. The only thing I ate a lot of were bananas and white bread, and they drove my bowels to a grinding halt.At any rate, I do apologize for reporting this like a small child to grandparent or something, but it just helps to talk it out.So latest crisis averted, I never want to do that again. Any advice at all about foods that will just soften and go through almost like liquid is appreciated, lol.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Not sure but try using at least a stool softener or SOMEthing on a _daily_ basis so you can avoid this situation in the future.


> Any advice at all about foods that will just soften and go through almost like liquid is appreciated, lol.


You might be dreaming on this one... lolWatch it with the fiber supplements... sometimes those can make C worse. I would put prune juice into your diet... and like I said a plain stool softener (try without a laxative agent in it first) daily and see if that improves things.Have a decent weekend if you can.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Prune juice as well as apple juice and pear nectar. If you don't want the fiber stick with the juices but all the sorbitol containing fruits can help as long as they aren't cooked.Plums, peaches, apricots, cherries, pears and apples are the main ones for that. Dried is OK, fresh and raw also works, but if you can't do solid food or are afraid of the fiber right now you can do the juices.Also check sugar free candies and gums as well as some low carb meal replacement bars or other low carb things that are sweetened. They add a lot of sorbitol and other sugar alcohols to these foods and so you can up the dose above what you can get from fruit if need be.


----------



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm definitely going to take note of all that, interesting, thanks. Today I had a mixture of c and d, eek. Like "constarrea" or "diapation" lol. Stomach's been upset all day, not even soda calms it, but I am better now. Still afraid to eat after this, but I will eventually. Tomorrow morning probably.


----------



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

Well today it's weird I have gas noises in my stomach, seems like "active" and am afraid to eat for giving me nausea, just water right now, but not LETTING gas. I dunno if this means there is more stuff in there or not. I have no desire to go right now, but it's bugging me that I seem to have gas inside the stomach, kinda high up, but not letting gas or burping. Anybody else had this? Sheesh, this is annoying and worrying.


----------



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

Well for the past couple of days, my problem has done a 180° and I can't keep anything .. err up, stomach rumbling like crazy, it's weird. Everything just goes right through me, which admittedly feels a bit more comfortable than C, but honestly, it would be nice to hold some nutritients. Had some breakfast early today, and it went right through me, but persevered and ate lunch and only had a small BM that time, so I'm thinking some of it took this time, lol. I just wish I was all in sync.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes things will get a bit loose if you've been backed up for awhile.However usually any stool right after a meal isn't your body went from a 24 hour or more transit time to 5 minutes. You generally have one or more previous meals in there to be dumped out and the colon does have an increase in activity associated with eating, so whatever is there from the last meal (or the meal before that or the meal before that) is what comes out shortly after eating.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

If you are still looking for liquid nutrition, V-8 Fusion got me through my recent gastritis. It's a full serving of fruits & veggies in a juice and tastes pretty good too. I think I went through 4 or 5 bottles of it in the last month, when my nausea wouldn't let me eat much but eggos or toast. It also helps keep your blood sugar up so you have the energy to deal with life. Another thing I started to add was Carnation instant breakfast- it was fairly easy on my stomach but has a lot of vitamins that I was missing. My GI guy told me to be careful about bananas that they can cause gas problems. I had no idea and had been eating bunches. He told me to stick to a half a banana at a time.


----------



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks will look into it.







Yeah bananas are kinda what got me into this problem. I ate a bunch, like six and they became impacted, was quite scary. After I got over the constipation, I've had stomach rumbles and diarrhea ever since, even soda is hard to keep...up, lol. So I've been eating as little as possible so as not to upset my bowels. Today I ate normal, had another d, episode, but carried on eating, and managed to settle things down a bit I think.


----------



## dax0007 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can you get papaya? When I started having my issues(I have all types-IBS/GERD stuff lately) I ate lots of papaya.. I was still constipated, but I really think it help my stomach and intestines.. I agree the banana are okay in limiited amounts.. When my stomach was a mess which lasted for bout 1 month I lived off of boiled chicken, mix brown/white rice(i was told rice is one of few complex carbs thatdoes not give gas), no sodium greenbeans, LOTS of papaya, homemade rice pudding, jello, & egg white & spinach omletes.. I was still consitpated at night, but in the am things were much brighter... I think most of us have pulls it out so u are not alone..GOOD LUCKDon


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Another product I ate a lot of recently is the Uncle Ben's 90sec. rice. A package covered me for lunch on many days and it never seemed to give me any problems either in my stomach or my bowels. Hmm... now that I think about it there is a package on the table calling my name.


----------



## SmallMediumatLrg (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow I feel better knowing someone else has been in the position where you had to manually help yourself get the stool out. Yes its gross but you have no choice when its like that. You definately need to get on a regimen of fiber and stool softeners and drink lots of water. Getting exercise is crutial too! Walking or jogging stimulates things down there to move plus its just good for you. Good luck!!


----------

